# who where the first madrigalists Jacopo da Bologna?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im lisening to Jacopo da Bologna ''madrigali e cacce'' this is from the 14th century so i supposed
he is one of the first madrigalist at least in italia.Ahh the madrigal what a superbe art hey vocal artform.I always love the madrigals but these 14th century madrigal have a charm a naive cham.

I dont know how to explain it, anyone here into later medieval madrigalist from italia or France here,
can't wait for some Francesco Landini he is one of the top madrigalists of italy.

Yes madrigal like Gesualdo and lassus has a charm, this is basically of the same perfume....
But medieval madrigals are the essence where it all started.


:tiphat:


----------

